# Are most gun oils considered non-penetrating?



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

There is a lubrication tutorial on the Sig site that stresses using a non-penetrating oil for magazines. Are most gun oils non-penetrating? How about the CLP-type products? Thanks.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Penetrating oil on weapons*

The only use for a penetrating lubricant for use with a weapon is the freeing up of frozen weapons. We recovered an Uzi in a case next to a stop sign in a very rural area. Seems that "someone" wanted to ditch the weapon, but have it found. Apparently is was exposed to a fair amount of rain and the poor seal on the plastic case allowed moisture infiltration. The bolt froze in the receiver and the contact points of the "egg crate" foam left surface rust patches. We used a good deal, 5 gallons of liquid WD-40 to soak the weapon and free the action. It loosened up after two days in the bucket. We then rinsed the weapon and used "Machinegunners" lube to displace the WD-40 and reassembled the weapon. All this to verify that most weapons lube is designed to stay where you put it and a penetrating lube migrates. Everybody here has a favorite, I like the moly based "Machinegunners lube from Sprinco via the web. Slick as can be and stays where you put it. Check out the stories on CLP concerning use in Iraq and it's tendency to attract sand. I've never used it and cannot personally comment on that aspect. Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...in a nut shell.......*

A penetrant is just that- it has an agent or some such in it to allow a light lubricant to work into tight spots. It is not a 'lubricant' in the purest sense of the word. Some aerosol's also have a propellent/carrier combo that do not inhibit, and, may promote rust. (WD40 in a can)

A lubricant is designed to allow parts to glide w/o excesive wear. Rust inhibiting properties are very limited.

A preservative protects the metal. Keeps oxygen away from untreated surfaces. That's it sole funciton, it's not primarily a lubricant. (cosmoline)

"gun oil" - may lubricate, and, inhitibt rust...to a degree.

CLP- a combo of products trying to do it all. Emergency use only. Can get gooey and falls apart at high temps/shear.

Use the propper chemical for the job.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

dblshred said:


> There is a lubrication tutorial on the Sig site that stresses using a non-penetrating oil for magazines. Are most gun oils non-penetrating? How about the CLP-type products? Thanks.


Good question, I'm waiting to take delevery of a P226 and seen the videos too and also looking for a non penetrating oil. I'm still looking.

As for the CLP - I'm thinking about going with Slip2000. Do you know if something stronger (like Hoppe's #9) needs to be used on the inside of the barrel? Or can I just use the Slip 2000?


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

gnet158 said:


> Do you know if something stronger (like Hoppe's #9) needs to be used on the inside of the barrel? Or can I just use the Slip 2000?


As I understand it, you do need something more than CLP for the inside of the barrel to remove the copper deposits. I went with an M-Pro 7 product for this, because it doesn't have the strong odor of Hoppe's and was recommended by one of my safety class instructors.


----------

